# GAGE MUNSTER FROM SyFy's 'FACE/OFF' TEACHES AT National Haunters Convention !!!



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

TheMonsterMaze said:


> GAGE MUNSTER FROM SyFy's 'FACE/OFF' TEACHES AT NHC !
> 
> 
> The seminar will offer a comprehensive overview of Gage's career in the trenches of the professional special effects industry to being one of the top finalists on Syfy's FACE/OFF. He will also provide an insider's perspective on going from small-town haunted house attractions to one of the largest Haunted attractions in the U.S. - Universal's Halloween Horror Nights. Gage will demonstrate a few simple and effective fx techniques that can be used on low-budget films as well as haunted attractions. This will be followed by Q and A session.
> ...


Good catch, Mike.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

>>Good catch, Mike. 

Thank you !

While we're not a "celebrity" convention, 
I do enjoy bringing in "name" individuals within the industry.

That way our focus is more on "education" than "autographs"

At least, that's our wacky philosophy.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

*Meet Gage Munster from Face/Off for *FREE**

Did you enjoy Face/Off as much as I did ?

Face/Off was a very popular reality show on the SyFy channel that explored the multifaceted special effects makeup industry. 

Well, the National Haunters Convention had originally offered a class
featuring Gage Munster "What I learned from FACE/OFF TV Show"

However, after multiple discussions, we decided that the haunted attraction industry NEEDS television shows like Face/Off to not only survive,
but to thrive and prosper.

To that end, Gage was waived his speaking fee, and we're proud to announce that Gage will be available for your questions and show off his art for *FREE*.

(NOTE: Those of you who had pre-purchased tickets have already been refunded.)

We want you to get excited about the make-up industry, and excited for our own MakeUp War ! http://www.makeupwar.com 

Bottom line, sometimes it isn't about the money, it's about doing what's best for the industry.


----------

